
Show HN: Nines – Insanely Detailed Uptime Monitoring - zilchers
http://www.nines.ws
======
zilchers
Hi! We're the builders of Nines, looking for some feedback. At a super high
level, nines addresses some problems with uptime monitoring solutions (such as
the basic ping service that New Relic provides) by 1) allowing you to send
probes at up to 1 second intervals, and 2) allowing multiple probes in a given
time frame (to exercise load-balanced applications).

Let us know if you have any thoughts!

~~~
jjoe
Your previous Show HN has an unanswered question pertaining to ping-only
probes. While I understand that the OP had confused your copy's ping with an
actual ICMP type of ping, you probably want to clarify it with an example
([https://app.nines.ws/ping](https://app.nines.ws/ping)).

Good luck!

